# bobcat 763



## Rich223 (Apr 27, 2006)

any body hear have a skid steer, thinking of getting a 1999 bobcat 763 to clear heavy brush and pulling out some logs, just wandering what you guys think


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

First of all Welcome tot he Tractor Forum. artydanc 

When I thought about your post I was thinking that you had hit upon a great idea. The Bob Cat would be lots more manuverable than a tractor and is plenty powerful to move logs etc. Plus lots of attachements if the bucket isn't getting the job done.

Then I realised a couple things. First most bobcats around here are lots more expensive, even used, than most comparable sized tractors. Attachements are lots more expensive too. Finally any Bob Cat I have seen is much heavier and has narrower tires without ribs. They also don't have as good of ground clearance. This adds up to either getting stuck or at least leaving deeper ruts in your woods than a similar sized tractor. 

I would think a good used 4 wheel drive tractor with a loader would be a better fit for what you are doing unless you are able to get the Bob Cat for real cheap. You could add a 4 way bucket on the loader and maybe a bush hog for the heavy brush.

Skid steers are nice machines but may not match up with your needs.

Just my .02

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You can get attachments such as brush cutters, tree cutters, and many other impliments that attach to the front of skid steer loaders now. One of my hunt clubs uses a Bobcat to clear ATV trails and create food plots. They will do the job and do some things a tractor cannot and vice versa. They do cost more and so do the impliments.


----------



## Rich223 (Apr 27, 2006)

Chief what size Bobcat does your hunt club use and what attachments does it use.


----------



## stevestud99 (May 4, 2007)

i have a skid steer gehl 2600 when it runs good i love it so handy to have i remove a lot of brush with mine also trees always falling down like i said when it runs good i wouldnt be without one although newer ones are very spendy it would be nice to have a newer one my gehl is so compact not much room to manuever in there but i like it better for getting in tight spots it does tear up my yard a lot


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich223 _
> *Chief what size Bobcat does your hunt club use and what attachments does it use. *


Let me add my welcome to Tractor Forum as well Rich! 

I am not sure exactly what model they used. I went up there last season riding my ATV around and noticed several new and improved trails. I can tell you that the Bobcat they used was a tracked version. I will ask them next time I talk to them and let you know.


----------

